# Red rot in Black Cherry



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2017)

Been pestering a knife friend to join our collective but claims he swims in too many sites already. I also have been pestering him to finish his 'cooker'. We, he called today and I stopped over to see what 'red rot in black cherry looked like. One side sanded 80 grit to show wood, other still dip glazed.

What do you guys think? I said to try a color next time. Thoughts?..?..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like some sort of skin....very cool.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like snakewood... pretty cool!


----------

